
Ask HN: Resources to Calculate TAM (Total Addressable Market)? - simonebrunozzi
Hi there,
I&#x27;m doing some market research (US) and struggling with being able to find good data sets or websites to offer a detailed view of Total Addressable Market (TAM) in specific verticals. Any suggestions &#x2F; resources?
======
trcollinson
The VCs I work with often use a statistical method to find TAM. The data out
there is extremely lacking and often incorrect. They find it by searching
Google for targets, making phone calls, gathering the correct questions to
ask, asking them, then making statistical inferences about the total market in
some area (big or small). They have a small army of analysts to complete the
work.

------
simonebrunozzi
This is one of the few websites [0] I've found with some data available
(although, for more you need to pay and subscribe).

[0]: [https://www.ibisworld.com/industry-trends/market-research-
re...](https://www.ibisworld.com/industry-trends/market-research-
reports/information/)

------
verdverm
I've used Forrester reports, plus some special ones related to our specific
product / market.

~~~
verdverm
What do your competitors say about market size?

